# white Shepherds



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

can both parents that are white color have all white pups ?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes, when you breed two whites together, all pups will be white.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Depends. If the white pups resulted from recessive genes from both non white parents, the pups could be something other than white.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes, but if BOTH parents are white, then pups can only be white? The white masking gene being recessive, a white dog would have had to inherit two white genes, one from each parent for the white to be expressed. Parents will each contribute one white masking gene in addition to whatever other color gene they have, but the pups will get one white gene from each parent, so they will have to express the white masking gene in turn. 

Or does the white masking gene work differently?


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I've always thought white to white produces white. 
The American White Shepherd Association


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks i wasnt sure someone i talked to said they got their two white sheps from these people that only breed white shephereds but their dogs were from different litters.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Whiteshepherds said:


> I've always thought white to white produces white.
> The American White Shepherd Association


That is a nice article to lay out the basics - too bad the Punnet Squares are so hard to read! 

OP, yes, the white masking gene is recessive. In order for it to be expressed, a white shepherd needs two copies of the recessive gene. So two whites bred together will each pass on one recessive gene each, so each pup will inherit one white gene from the mom, and one white gene from the dad, and will be white themselves. They can inherit other colours from the parents, but the other colours won't show up because the white masking gene masks, or covers up the other colours. 

So if someone has two unrelated White GSDs, and they breed them together, all pups will be white. (well, even if the GSDs are related, the pups will be white, but such a pairing would not be recommended.  ).


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I misunderstood the op question. Happens a lot nowadays.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

No worries - gave us an opportunity to have an educational discussion on White genetics.


----------

